# CCC Exam Prep



## cgbar (Jan 17, 2018)

Hello all,

Getting ready to take the CCC at the end of February. I have the AAPC Practice Exam and Study Guide from 2017. Going to call AAPC to see it Practice Exam they are offering is a new one for 2018. I am looking for study suggestions, especially if you have recently taken the exam. I saw a book by Medical Coding Pro titled CCC Exam Study Guide 2017 (I shortened the official title). Anyone used it? Know anything about it? The practice exam seemed to have several questions about diagnostic (TTE/Stress ECHO), and Event Monitors. I've never coded any event monitors before. I've been in Cards doing procedures, both Interventional and EP for 4 plus years. Also Inpt. and Outpt. E/M abstracting for the last year and a half. I have Dr. Z's 2017 book I will use for my resource. Any tips are appreciated. Any additional sources for study/review would be helpful as well.

Thanks,
Glenn


----------



## carolhodge (Jan 18, 2018)

It's been several years since I took my CCC, but it seems you are already on the right track.  The AAPC study guide and practice exam was what I used and I passed the first time.  I don't know that I would actually invest in another book because the AAPC study guide was very thorough.  Dr. Z's is a great book to use for your resource.  When I took the exam, there were a lot of EP questions on it......Good luck to you.


----------



## cgbar (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks for the reply Carol.

I talked to gentleman at AAPC. According to him, the practice exam online should automatically update to the 2018 version. The book I cited above can be purchased online for $9.99 as a Kindle version. It has 150 questions, and test taking tips. So for that amount, I'll probably get it. If nothing else, it can be another coding reference resource. Heck, if only 2 or 3 things I need to brush up on are discovered, it will be $ well spent, IMO.

If anyone else has suggestions, hints, or tips.....fire away!!!


----------



## apac@comcast.net (Feb 7, 2018)

*CCC exam*

Hi I am taking the exam at the end of this month as well; and I would like to practice a little more. Can you please tell me the name of the practice book you are purchasing?
Thanks and good luck on your test!!:


----------



## cgbar (Feb 21, 2018)

I bought the e-book, be glad you did not. Over 2/3 of the material has ZERO to do with cardiology, more appropriare for the CPC exam. One of the first questions regarding a PCI was wrong..... simple stenting (92928) , yet the "correct" answer was for an atherectomy with stent (92933). I was done after that...... it may be on my Amazon account still, but I removed it from every device I own.


----------



## cgbar (Mar 3, 2018)

Added some new letters as of Friday.


----------



## bataneca (Apr 20, 2018)

cgbar said:


> Added some new letters as of Friday.



Congratulations!!!


----------

